# Suicide threat from a friend



## g-scared (May 28, 2014)

I'm a little scared. I don't know what to do. 

I have a friend who has recently mentioned suicide. She is very depressed, just broke up with her boyfriend. He was being really terrible to her. 

My friend's father committed suicide when she was about 15 years old. It's a problem that has haunted her her whole life and I don't know how she will ever get over it. 

In any case, she just mentioned suicide now  

So, I'm watching her closely. How long should I watch over her? Any advice? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MHealthJo (May 28, 2014)

*Re: suicide threat froma  friend*

Hi g-scared, I am sorry your friend is experiencing this.

Check out the websites for the suicide prevention hotlines that exist in your country or area - they often have guidelines of what to do in this situation, and also what resources / phone numbers you can direct your friend to since it's not necessarily possible to be available 100% of the time to watch over someone - or, you may be able to call and ask questions about what is the best thing to do, whether there is the possibility of calling a service on your friend's behalf, etc. Often they also have suggestions of how to encourage a friend to seek help.

Remember that in the end  we can't be in control of the choices of others, so it would never be your fault if a person did something like that. But it's wonderful that you are available to your friend to offer support and direction/ suggestion to services or help they might need.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 28, 2014)

*Re: suicide threat froma  friend*

If you can  direct your friend to someone  a councilor in her school or a teacher she trust   they will be able to gt her the support she needs   It is good you are there for her as stated but hun she needs professional help ok so gentle try to get her to talk to someone like the councilor ,teacher or minister even someone that can help her  hugs


----------



## making_art (May 28, 2014)

*Re: suicide threat froma  friend*

Gscared...read this post from psychlinks about What to do if someone you know is suicidal


----------

